# Fellow rescuers, are you seeing...



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you are seeing an increase of dog being offered up for rescue, because of elbow dysplasia? We just took in another six month old today. These requests are becomming more, and more, common for us. They are really eating away at our budget.

The pups are always 6-7 months old, and they are comming in from Washington, Southern Oregon, Indiana, and California. 

Thank you in advance for any input you might have.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not seeing it in the SE, yet. That's really disturbing though, at such a young age. 

This is weird to ask, but...Are you _very _sure it's not a vet who just tends to see ED in every x-ray? I ask that only because my local vets send all elbow rads out to a board certified radiologist at the state vet school--elbows are notoriously tricky to read, even for good vets. They really require a specialist to be sure the interpretation is right.

I also know one local vet who suspects a torn ACL in every dog with a limp --- last one turned out to be pano when the rad was read by a specialist. That kind of pattern would have me wanting every rad in the pattern sent to the state vet school for confirmation.

Have you tried applying for vetting grants from AGSRA, if your rescue is a member? I don't see any Oregon rescues listed, so you might try it.
AGSRA GRANT PROGRAM - The American German Shepherd Rescue Association, Inc.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

This thread is from 2008. How did you find it Magwart? And I wonder why it took over 7 years for to get its first reply? Ha.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Dang...it just popped up under "new posts" for me! Holy cow. I don't know what's going on with the board software if it's putting this in my new post feed. Makes me wonder if that's how a lot of these old ones get reactivated!


----------

